# Simcoe Trip 2004!!!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

With kids you might wanna just do the day trips, the "Catching" isn't "non-stop" and the nights are kinda on the cool side being on the ice...also if they are real young I would be careful cause if they slipped and fell in the hole we that's some deep water...30 feet deep!


Note to anyone going to Canada, Bring your own US Cigarettes...their prices are outageous and the pictures on the cigarette packs will make ya hurl....

Also, don't forget Tylenol and Sinus pills and such if you are spending time in these bungalows...The air is dry and it will mess with your sinuses...


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Don,
Where's the ......er, ah .......... facilities (if you know what I mean)? Also, is anything included besides lights and heat or is it like packing for wilderness camping? Looks like a great trip!!!
Butch


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Glad to see you had a good trip as well. I went with a group of 9 guys. We rented a house and fished out of Dan Hales. I've been going there for six years, and it is the best service yet. He constantly moves his huts. I caught a 2 day limit of all over nine inches and lots between 13 and 15 inches. Even the guys who do not fish caught plenty. Minnows was the key. No particular lure though. When they came in, everybody had hits. The had shanties are placed in 15 thru 35 FOW. One of my best trips yet.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Its like "Fish Camp" I wanna do that someday! It's looks like a blast!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Bucktail Butch _
> *Don,
> Where's the ......er, ah .......... facilities (if you know what I mean)? Also, is anything included besides lights and heat or is it like packing for wilderness camping? Looks like a great trip!!!
> Butch *


A 'ROUGH' outhouse on the ice...no heater....that was the worst part of the whole trip...No showers so bring LOTS of deordorant...and we had to bring our own food and such...We brought canned foods like Stew and Ravioli, Soup that ya just add water to, and all the fixin's to cook the perch...Of course coffee and beer and ya have to bring all your own pots and pans too...

We had a little setback I didn't mention. The guys before us were pigs and the hut wasn't moved. After we fished all day Friday and only caught 30 fish we droped jason's cam down and saw beer cans, tin cans and fileted perch on the bottom...We told the 1st driver that checked on us at 7am and he was back with a crew and they moved our shanty and then we got on the fish big time! They had no way of knowing them guys were pigs and when they found out our big hut was moved in about a half an hour...


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah Don , we fished out of Pt Bolster. Which is right down the road . Next time you go if you have a sled or quad bring your fish trap, or whatever, and move around, you'll freak. Them standings haven't been updated for some reason, I think they are purposely keeping them low so people will enter. When we left last week we had the lead with 13 3/4 ,13 3/4 , and 13 1/2 so something is not right. The one 13 3/4 measure 15 on the ice but my buddy thought packing it in snow would slow the shrinkage, I think it made it worse.


----------



## iceage (Jan 26, 2006)

Could you tell me what kind of fish bait are you use ?thanks a lot!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thread is a year old!!!!


----------



## sportsnut44 (Jan 10, 2003)

2 years old


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

Is Northern-O still around? Using diferent username?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sportsnut44 said:


> 2 years old


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Someone has too much time on their hands to dig this out of the past.They need to get a job.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

steve myers said:


> Someone has too much time on their hands to dig this out of the past.They need to get a job.



Just a wild guess here, but most likely they were using the archives and doing research for a trip to Simcoe...as opposed to asking questions that have already been answered.

On the other hand, they may be trying to stir the pot...or should get a job due to all the time they have on there hands, but I'm sticking with the research angle.

As far as bait goes minnows are the most common bait for perch over there as that is what the hut operators generally provide for clients. Many use spoons and I like a hali tipped with a load of spikes or waxies for searching. Good luck!


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

We caught lots of fish and some jumbos on red salmon eggs made of anise and it was great because they never come off your hook.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Did anyone notice its the guys first post. Probably just never looked at the dates.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

cool pics---looks like a good time.i too stayed on the lake for 5 days this yr up in minnesota---definetely a great experience.


----------

